# *** is wrong with my plants?



## NewbieG (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure both the plant curving like that AND the big soggy green leaves are nutrient defficencies, but I gave both plants a full dosage of MG plant food two waterigns ago and it says to do it every other week... Can you guys help me out?​


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 27, 2007)

how often do you water them it almost looks like the soil is dry but realy cant tell and what size pots are they in?
To me they look like they might be root bound and they are not getting enough watter because your not watering them enough where they are root bound they eat more there are more roots than soil I have that problem when i try to keep my plants in small pots 
this might not be your problem but i tried lol peace


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 27, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> how often do you water them it almost looks like the soil is dry but realy cant tell and what size pots are they in?
> To me they look like they might be root bound and they are not getting enough watter because your not watering them enough where they are root bound they eat more there are more roots than soil I have that problem when i try to keep my plants in small pots
> this might not be your problem but i tried lol peace



I water every other day, and water until water comes out the bottum of the container, Its honestly just a trashcan I drilled a hole in the bottum, but I  have noticed that the soil does look like its having a bit of trouble retaining a lot of water. I'm going to try watering more evenly.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 27, 2007)

looks to me like the MG has done it again that time release stuff can really throw you soils pH out of whack man id say flush her well (just water till it comes out the other end clear) let them sit to sry out and do a soil pH check on it and see how its sitting 5.5 or lower and thats bad and any higher then 7 is bad when you get that checked. i say this because some of the plants look over nuted and over watered (ones with the big down dip) and the others (the ones that are curling on the edges) look like they may have some P-K issues (not enough) and a few other things that would be handy to know are what size of potter do you use whats your soil mix what stage of growth are they in  etc etc


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 27, 2007)

Flush them with ph adjusted water and just feed water for the next week. Then start the nutes off on 1/4 strength. Gradually work up. Make sure they're getting plenty of fresh air. Mg nutes work well for some but can be quite harsh on plants. Good luck


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok so a little more information. First of all, they are all in flowering. They are at least a month old, but I'm attempting to force them into flower, even though they have no alternating stems, and no signs of sexual maturity, I'm just running out of time. Second of all, they are all different kinds. Third, it very well might be Ph, but I can't test that as I don't have any tool for testing, and as I might have to get rid of the plants. I will flush them out, but its going to take a hell of a lot of water because I got trashcans (I believe around 5.5 liters?) and used those.
Tell me if you guys think this is a good idea. the one with the curling leaves I'll add nutes to.

The two with the droopy curled leaves I'll flush out.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 27, 2007)

oh wow man big cans huh trying to grow the worlds biggest MJ plant LOL just a joke if your force flowering them you really want to not be in the middle of trying to figure out whats wrong in the pH the plant can handle the stress of it but it needs different nutes at different stages (more N while veggin more P-K when in flower) and i dont know much about forcing them before you have any alternating nodes (never tried it yet or seen any who have here it may work) i usually wait till i have at least 4 sets of opposites before i flower. as for a soil pH tester they can be found at any hydro shop and most all garden centers i got one from rapitest that was 5 bucks at a garden center


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 28, 2007)

haha naw dude I'm not going for too large of plants, right now they are about a foot tall, but every day they got another inch on em its crazy. They use to be in a 16 oz solo cup, and they got root bound really fast. I actually still have 2 in solo cups that are about 6 inch tall. I flushed them out today, so I guess we'll see in a few days how that works out. I've talked with one of the more experienced members here (than I not than you), and what he did was he started on light 12/12 from day one, and he said his plants flowered in 29 days, not low riders or any thing, just a normal strain I believe. It actually makes sense if you think about it in terms of nature, and all that. So I'm a month and some in and I just changed to flower. 12 hours of 100% dark period a night. I bought two things of nutes. MG plant food, and MG flowering food. I guess I'll just wait till the plants are sexed that way I don't have to worry about over nuting them or any thing like that and stressing them into males. Then I'll add the flowering plant food after.


----------



## ZzILikeBudzZ (Oct 29, 2007)

If the leaves curl up like that and start to get shiny its usually a calcium problem. This happens a lot when you have to water often. Ever see that white residue inside of a used pot or hydro res. thats calcium deposits. Add cal-mag to your nut mixture that will fix the problem if thats what it turns out to be.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 29, 2007)

The leaves edges curling up like that look like heat stress to me.
How hot is your grow?
how close are your lights?


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 29, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> The leaves edges curling up like that look like heat stress to me.
> How hot is your grow?
> how close are your lights?



Its def. not heat stress. The light is a good foot plus from the plant with a fan blowing across the canopy. I do the hand test often to see if the extra height  they have grown is affecting the heat, its always fine. I keep the closet door open all day so they are constantly getting fresh air from outside. 
         Good chance it might be over watering... when I had them in 16 oz cups I use to water every other day, but now that they are in larger containers, I could probably move it back to once a week.... I'm going to try that, see if it works. As far as nutes go, I dont have normal nutes, I just bought plant food from the local store thats as close to the recommended levels of N, K, and P. I know calcium will help mellow out the Ph, but I don't know where I could get some straight calcium... Maybe the local store has that too? 
       We have to move the ladies tonight to a new location, so hopefully we can do that with out hurting the girls too much. 
       One last thing, can any one tell me when I can expect to see bud forming now that I'm in flowering? I realize that I'm attempting to force flower, so Im probably going to see alternating stems and sex before I see any bud, but how long does it normally take?


----------

